# Does GM really care about the Cruze Diesel?



## Sharx8 (Oct 1, 2014)

I bought my 2014 Cruze Diesel in October, had scheduled service at dealer in January, and then again two weeks ago at 16,000 kms. A week later I get a message on the dash that I'm low on exhaust fluid. Huh? I just had it serviced. Next I get a warning that my speed will be limited soon due to low exhaust fluid. Then the check engine light comes on. What!?

I leave work early and take it it in yesterday not too pleased with all this crap and it turns out it's my fault. What? Come again? Yes it's my fault due to the fact that during service the only fluid they don't check is the exhaust fluid and that is my responsibility. Of course this was never mentioned. So in other words they will check the windshield washer fluid but not the exhaust fluid?? Yup that's my responsibility! Screw us Diesel Owners!

i was looking for the hidden cameras...


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah its kind of like gas..... they don't check that sooooooo yeah


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Has nothing to do with GM, but with the dealership you took your car to


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Are you in the US? DEF top off is included with the free service for 24,000 mi.


----------



## Sharx8 (Oct 1, 2014)

tommyt37 said:


> Yeah its kind of like gas..... they don't check that sooooooo yeah


I can't tell if you are joking or not but clearly something that gets topped so infrequently is not like topping up gas. it's not at all top of mind to a new diesel owner.


----------



## Sharx8 (Oct 1, 2014)

Barefeet said:


> Are you in the US? DEF top off is included with the free service for 24,000 mi.


I'm in Canada so I guess I'm out of luck!


----------



## Sharx8 (Oct 1, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> Has nothing to do with GM, but with the dealership you took your car to


Isn't it GM that sets the service schedule? It just seems so odd to me that it should be systematically ignored when it is so vital to the running of the car. Maybe it is just this dealership...


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Your better off filling it yourself then, much cheaper. Especially if you get it from a station that sells it at the pump.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sharx8 said:


> I bought my 2014 Cruze Diesel in October, had scheduled service at dealer in January, and then again two weeks ago at 16,000 kms. A week later I get a message on the dash that I'm low on exhaust fluid. Huh? I just had it serviced. Next I get a warning that my speed will be limited soon due to low exhaust fluid. Then the check engine light comes on. What!?
> 
> I leave work early and take it it in yesterday not too pleased with all this crap and it turns out it's my fault. What? Come again? Yes it's my fault due to the fact that during service the only fluid they don't check is the exhaust fluid and that is my responsibility. Of course this was never mentioned. So in other words they will check the windshield washer fluid but not the exhaust fluid?? Yup that's my responsibility! Screw us Diesel Owners!
> 
> i was looking for the hidden cameras...


Welcome to the forum. I am not sure why Canada doesn't get the DEF included in the free service. Dealer quality varies greatly though.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

I have no idea if DEF top ups are included with the car, but unless you live right next to the dealer, it will be cheaper to fill it yourself with DEF bought locally than the fuel burned driving to the dealer and back. DEF is that cheap.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe GM cares quite a bit about the success of their re-entry into diesel powered automobiles.

That being said, it looks like your dealer cares very little......however.....your dashboard display does show DEF level expressed as percentage.....you should get to know the features of your car.....it has very good info available to help you enjoy the product.

I do think that the dealer would be well advised to ask diesel owners if they want the DEF tank topped off during the service though.

Rob

A day later but I wish to add a thought:

I have to wonder why Chevrolet Canada decided that omitting a DEF top off, as part of the 2/24 free maintenance program, is/was a viable decision from a business standpoint.
A flawed logic IMO.....By providing this additional service, and telling the owner it was provided, it helps educate the owner about some of the special requirements this vehicle requires.

Like I said....just a thought,
Rob


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Easy to just top it off after your service. I change oil at 7000 miles. At that time I top of the DEF. About a little over a gallon. Couple dollars. Not a big deal and I'm good till next oil change. Cost no more than some spend on a cup of coffee.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Not sure if DEF is included in the 2/24 service schedule in Canada. But GM definitely cares about the Cruze Diesel. When I worked at the dealer, you should have seen them parade that thing around from dealership, to dealership about 3-4 months before it came out. GM owns a Jetta TDI that they show the Cruze around with so you can compare the two. They care about the diesel, a lot.


----------



## icecube58 (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes, it does seem like it depends on the dealer (though it really shouldn't), I just had my first free oil change service, at 8,500 mi (as opposed to the expected 6,000), and they did top up the DEF, without asking. Had to check with them afterwards though, as it was not spelled out on the service record -- just said "fluids checked".


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Has nothing to do with GM, but with the dealership you took your car to


umm, hello

its gm canada policy


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Maybe I have never cared but when I take my car in for service they never topped off the DEF. For me its such a small expense compared to everything else I dont mind filling it every so often. Now what I do wish I could find is a jug that is not 2.5 gallons. I would be happy with a 3 gallon and a 1 gallon jug. Either way I am still buying two jugs of DEF fluid per fill up. **** give me a 5 gallon jug with a free siphon or pump for $20 vs the $24 I pay for 2 2.5 gallon jugs.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

It's not just the Diesel Cruze that is having the issue.
Our sons selling dealer tried to charge him to fill the DEF on his '15 GMC Duramax on it's first oil change.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Sharx8 said:


> A week later I get a message on the dash that I'm low on exhaust fluid....


_[Non-diesel person]_ I totally thought this was a gag thread until I saw the replies. Exhaust fluid sounds like the prank we used to pull on the chicks in high school that their blinker fluid was low. _[/non-diesel person]
_
I have nothing constructive to add to this thread other than my exclamation of ignorance! Carry on.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

_MerF_ said:


> _[Non-diesel person]_ I totally thought this was a gag thread until I saw the replies. Exhaust fluid sounds like the prank we used to pull on the chicks in high school that their blinker fluid was low. _[/non-diesel person]
> _
> I have nothing constructive to add to this thread other than my exclamation of ignorance! Carry on.


Wait till you hear what the DEF is made of. Lol


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Lol it's not camel urine like some would believe but it is basically except made in a lab. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> Wait till you hear what the DEF is made of. Lol


Yeah - you can really get into a pissing match over which DEF brand is best.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

He'll be in town all week, folks!

Rob


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Sharx8 said:


> I can't tell if you are joking or not but clearly something that gets topped so infrequently is not like topping up gas. it's not at all top of mind to a new diesel owner.


If you're buying a diesel, that's part of the responsibility of owning one, it should be on your mind. So it's GM's fault they didn't call you and remind you to put DEF fluid in your car? C'mon now....you know it has it.


----------



## Sharx8 (Oct 1, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> If you're buying a diesel, that's part of the responsibility of owning one, it should be on your mind. So it's GM's fault they didn't call you and remind you to put DEF fluid in your car? C'mon now....you know it has it.


I think you missed my point. I brought the car in for service and it was never mentioned that they don't look at DEF and that I should top it up on my own. I don't expect them to call me, I expect them to service my bloody car while it's in their shop which should include ALL fluids. If they are going to ignore a vitally important fluid, then at the very least tell me I will need to check it and top it up myself. I left there thinking I was good to go until next service. For God's sake, they top up the windshield wiper fluid but don't care at all about the exhaust fluid. It's like the Twilight Zone.

And while I'm ranting, if they really cared about the Cruze diesel why don't we see any proper advertising about it? Why is it that they use a silly little green badge on the back to identify it's a diesel when their ECO gas model has practically the same badge? Look at VW, they make it clear when their car is a diesel (TDI badge) and their owners are fiercely proud of the fact. It just doesn't seem like GM cares much about the Cruze Diesel. At least in Canada.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey, we get cool rims too 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I get your point that they will top off your washer fluid but not check your DEF that would piss me off too. But than again they dont top off your fuel...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Sharx8 said:


> For God's sake, they top up the windshield wiper fluid but don't care at all about the exhaust fluid. It's like the Twilight Zone.


the washer fluid is <$1/gallon...thats why they give it to you free


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Yeah - you can really get into a pissing match over which DEF brand is best.


In a different forum, you'd be sent to the corner. (It's supposed to be punishment, but it's a ill kept secret that that's where the cool kids hang out.)


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Sharx8 said:


> I think you missed my point. I brought the car in for service and it was never mentioned that they don't look at DEF and that I should top it up on my own. I don't expect them to call me, I expect them to service my bloody car while it's in their shop which should include ALL fluids. If they are going to ignore a vitally important fluid, then at the very least tell me I will need to check it and top it up myself. I left there thinking I was good to go until next service. For God's sake, they top up the windshield wiper fluid but don't care at all about the exhaust fluid. It's like the Twilight Zone.
> 
> And while I'm ranting, if they really cared about the Cruze diesel why don't we see any proper advertising about it? Why is it that they use a silly little green badge on the back to identify it's a diesel when their ECO gas model has practically the same badge? Look at VW, they make it clear when their car is a diesel (TDI badge) and their owners are fiercely proud of the fact. It just doesn't seem like GM cares much about the Cruze Diesel. At least in Canada.


I'm outside of my 2/24 included maintenance, so I'm on my own for paying for DEF at this point. Still, they either ask if I want the DEF filled (at my cost) or not. I usually turn them down because I like to run it as low as I can to make sure the fluid is as fresh as possible, then fill it at the pump, but if I didn't specifically tell them not to do it, they would just do it and put it on my invoice. That's what your dealer should be doing:

"Sir, would you like your DEF filled today?" 

Then you tell them yes or no and they proceed accordingly. 

From a business perspective it just makes sense. It's understandable that they don't do it for free, but if they are charging you for it, they're making profit. If they don't at least ask if you want it filled, they're passing up a chance to boost profit margin (the markup on the fluid) with little to no extra time or labor.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> I'm outside of my 2/24 included maintenance, so I'm on my own for paying for DEF at this point. Still, they either ask if I want the DEF filled (at my cost) or not. I usually turn them down because I like to run it as low as I can to make sure the fluid is as fresh as possible, then fill it at the pump, but if I didn't specifically tell them not to do it, they would just do it and put it on my invoice. That's what your dealer should be doing:
> 
> "Sir, would you like your DEF filled today?"
> 
> ...



Well the labor is debateable.......my dealer rants about folks with the CTD with a trunk full of shisnick......tells them to stop back when the trunk is empty. heh heh.

Rob


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Robby said:


> Well the labor is debateable.......my dealer rants about folks with the CTD with a trunk full of shisnick......tells them to stop back when the trunk is empty. heh heh.
> 
> Rob


Yup, we do this at my dads shop. It's ridiculous how full someone's trunk will be and they expect you to dig through their ****. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Sharx8 said:


> I think you missed my point. I brought the car in for service and it was never mentioned that they don't look at DEF and that I should top it up on my own. I don't expect them to call me, I expect them to service my bloody car while it's in their shop which should include ALL fluids. If they are going to ignore a vitally important fluid, then at the very least tell me I will need to check it and top it up myself. I left there thinking I was good to go until next service. For God's sake, they top up the windshield wiper fluid but don't care at all about the exhaust fluid. It's like the Twilight Zone.
> 
> And while I'm ranting, if they really cared about the Cruze diesel why don't we see any proper advertising about it? Why is it that they use a silly little green badge on the back to identify it's a diesel when their ECO gas model has practically the same badge? Look at VW, they make it clear when their car is a diesel (TDI badge) and their owners are fiercely proud of the fact. It just doesn't seem like GM cares much about the Cruze Diesel. At least in Canada.


In regards to the advertising, I saw this in the July 2015 edition of Motor Trend Magazine....











Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

They do seem to advertise the diesel in the car mags.


----------



## Sharx8 (Oct 1, 2014)

diesel said:


> They do seem to advertise the diesel in the car mags.


Exactly. So 95% of the population that don't read car mags have no idea it exists. They need a broader marketing push that includes proper badging on the car. I'm thinking TURBODIESEL scrolled on the right rear flank in the same lettering as the LTZ. That would get it noticed. 

So many people have tried to stop me when I'm filling at the Diesel-only pump thinking that I am clearly an idiot and can't tell that I'm putting Diesel in a Chevy! I have educated more people on this car than Chevy has!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sharx8 said:


> Exactly. So 95% of the population that don't read car mags have no idea it exists. They need a broader marketing push that includes proper badging on the car. I'm thinking TURBODIESEL scrolled on the right rear flank in the same lettering as the LTZ. That would get it noticed.
> 
> So many people have tried to stop me when I'm filling at the Diesel-only pump thinking that I am clearly an idiot and can't tell that I'm putting Diesel in a Chevy! I have educated more people on this car than Chevy has!


I added a TURBODIESEL badge to mine. I posted some pics on here a while back, so I am with you 100% there.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> I added a TURBODIESEL badge to mine. I posted some pics on here a while back, so I am with you 100% there.


X2 I added the factory aussie diesel badge on mine


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> Yeah - you can really get into a pissing match over which DEF brand is best.


Been saving that one for a while, eh Mike?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Been saving that one for a while, eh Mike?


Yep. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

obermd said:


> Yeah - you can really get into a pissing match over which DEF brand is best.


:grin:


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Sharx8 said:


> So many people have tried to stop me when I'm filling at the Diesel-only pump thinking that I am clearly an idiot and can't tell that I'm putting Diesel in a Chevy! I have educated more people on this car than Chevy has!


this gets repeated over and over

ive fueled up 109 times, yet to happen to me.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Sharx8 said:


> Exactly. So 95% of the population that don't read car mags have no idea it exists.


And yet locally there recently was a VW TDI ad on TV.
But nothing for the home town Diesel.

Remember when the statement from GM is they were going to take it to VW?


----------



## icecube58 (Jan 16, 2015)

money_man said:


> Hey, we get cool rims too
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Yup, they are the classiest of all the Cruze wheels (with maybe the exception of the LTZ). And I actually quite like the understated quality/presence of the CTD just as it is, which is also conveyed by the lowered suspension (which brings with it other issues, but thats another story…)


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Here's a question I haven't noticed asked before. 

Were there any engine changes to the 2.0TD between the 2014 and the 2015? Or was the engine possibly just that good?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I don't think there were any powertrain changes between any of the models between 14 and 15


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Seems there's always little things a company will change for reliability between model years but I think the diesel was just done right the first time. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

money_man said:


> Seems there's always little things a company will change for reliability between model years but I think the diesel was just done right the first time.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


I really like this Cruze diesel....I have changed cars quite a bit over the last 7 years...for me it's not so much about the money I lose trading a car in...I just want something different to drive when I want it...but I got to have good fuel mileage as I drive quite a bit everyday to work. I've had a Corolla.....a Civic.....a Elantra......all good cars and they got great mileage...or so I thought until I bought this Cruze diesel...this diesel makes those cars look like gas hogs and this diesel just feels so solid driving compared to those cars and I really like driving it...totally sold on diesel cars now and don't think I will go back to a gasoline car.....love this Cruse diesel and it's the best car I've ever owned so far.


----------



## Sharx8 (Oct 1, 2014)

boraz said:


> this gets repeated over and over
> 
> ive fueled up 109 times, yet to happen to me.


Where I fill up the diesel pump is out on its own with the trucks so it's a bit more odd looking when I roll up I guess.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

It's only happened to me a couple times now. It has happened though. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## CruzeDieselHB (May 31, 2015)

I work for a dealer in Orange County CA and DEF fluid is part of the service and covered under the 3/36 warranty. I would consult another dealer


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

Just the other day i was filling up at a shell station and the clerk came out and said you know thats a diesel pump right, i replied with i sure hope so. Its happened to me id say 50% of fill ups, strange looks, questions, and the occassional person freaking out thinking im wreaking my car.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

operator said:


> Just the other day i was filling up at a shell station and the clerk came out and said you know thats a diesel pump right,


Maybe next time you should tell them, "I'm a tree hugger. I want the green fuel." :grin:


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

Sharx8 said:


> … And while I'm ranting, if they really cared about the Cruze diesel why don't we see any proper advertising about it? Why is it that they use a silly little green badge on the back to identify it's a diesel when their ECO gas model has practically the same badge? Look at VW, they make it clear when their car is a diesel (TDI badge) and their owners are fiercely proud of the fact. It just doesn't seem like GM cares much about the Cruze Diesel. At least in Canada.


Maybe the diesel badge should have been blue, instead of green like the Eco. I remember reading an interview with GM's chief engineer for the Cruze Diesel, and he was agitated that the diesel badging was so inconspicuous.


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

operator said:


> Just the other day i was filling up at a shell station and the clerk came out and said you know thats a diesel pump right, i replied with i sure hope so. Its happened to me id say 50% of fill ups, strange looks, questions, and the occassional person freaking out thinking im wreaking my car.


I filled up at a Shell station in Balgonie Saskatchewan, and the clerk was a total diesel nerd who was delighted to see a Cruze Diesel in the wild. He told me all about his family’s diesel vehicles. A charming experience.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Does GM support the Diesel Cruze?

Appears not anymore.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> Does GM support the Diesel Cruze?
> 
> Appears not anymore.


They are still actively making them at the plant. I saw at least 2 of them on the line during the Lordstown meet.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

We were told yesterday was the last day for Diesel production.

My concern as a CTD owner is future parts availability. 
GM put a lot of time/money into the Quadrasteer option for trucks and quit supplying critical replacement parts in less than 10 yrs.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

was told the same ,yesterday was the last day an they where only building 4 a day up till then.
can only hope when they do offer a diesel again they use the same engine.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> We were told yesterday was the last day for Diesel production.
> 
> My concern as a CTD owner is future parts availability.
> GM put a lot of time/money into the Quadrasteer option for trucks and quit supplying critical replacement parts in less than 10 yrs.


by law they only have to supply parts for 7 years from new.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

There may be hope in the future. Here in the US, you have to look at the competition for the Cruze. There are very few diesels in the compact class, so I'm not surprised they are pulling the CDT from the lineup. I will say that Chevy/GM didn't do enough to sell the idea to the US consumer. 

2015 Opel Cascada Gets New Diesel Engine | GM Authority


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

oilburner said:


> by law they only have to supply parts for 7 years from new.


The real problem might be that so few were made that there will not be replacement parts made by the aftermarket supply manufactures due to not enough demand to make the parts economically.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I guess we better stock up on filters. **** shame GM.Its a great little car and if VW can sell tem maybe if you would ADVERTISE the car it might get some attention. All we can hope for there Talking a duramax diesel in the midsize pickups for 2016. Maybe same size filters


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Unfortunately GM doesn't really care about the Cruze Diesel. My dealer also did not bother to top up the DEF at the first service on my 2014 CTD. They also threw away one of my OEM bullet tire valve caps and replaced it with a cheap looking green cap. I wonder how many small clips etc were also tossed during the service. The Techs appear very young and clueless. The Chevy salesman was ignorant about diesels, no clue about glow plugs. GM also didn't bother to stock the diesel fluid pump so the car was in the shop for 34 days when brand new. I doubt that the $2500 diesel price premium covers the costly diesel drivetrain, additional parts inventory, and training. Reducing CTD profitability. I love my CTD but the service, like most service I now get, sucks. I don't expect GM to offer the CTD for very long unless US fuel costs and taxes increase a lot in the near future.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

VW isn't having any trouble selling thousands of diesels every month. GM has a great product with the Cruze diesel. I personally would like ti to continue in the new body style. 

Diesel sales are still holding their own, although not a huge player. Yet. 

May 2015 Dashboard - HybridCars.com


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

So for May 2015, Cruze Diesel represents 1.5% of total US sales and very nearly the same for 2015 YTD. The Jetta is 16.6% for May and 17.6% for 2015 YTD. That's a huge difference. The Cruze has sold 105,291 units in 2015 while the Jetta has sold only 55,838 units this year. I see two things here.
1. VW advertises the living crap out the the Jetta TDI.
2. I bet you'd have to compare the gas vs. diesel Jettas and see what differences make the TDI so much more attractive. 
I haven't checked (and likely won't), but what are the price points on the two cars? Is the Jetta so much less on the sticker than the Cruze? Are there multiple trim levels of the diesel Jetta?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

tdi been around for ever an people know that. as for cruze diesel nobody seems to know, an thats gms fault.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

where is the publication that GM is dropping the diesel from the cruze lineup? And if they are there will still be euo models right. Just think two years wasn't a very long run of this car. GM failed miserably on advertisement but advertised the heck out of there pickup that pretty well sells itself.
just curious to how many VOLTS are out the . Now that's a failed product.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> So for May 2015, Cruze Diesel represents 1.5% of total US sales and very nearly the same for 2015 YTD. The Jetta is 16.6% for May and 17.6% for 2015 YTD. That's a huge difference. The Cruze has sold 105,291 units in 2015 while the Jetta has sold only 55,838 units this year. I see two things here.
> 1. VW advertises the living crap out the the Jetta TDI.
> 2. I bet you'd have to compare the gas vs. diesel Jettas and see what differences make the TDI so much more attractive.
> I haven't checked (and likely won't), but what are the price points on the two cars? Is the Jetta so much less on the sticker than the Cruze? Are there multiple trim levels of the diesel Jetta?


An equally optioned Jetta tdi was going to cost me $8k more than my ctd. One nice part of the tdi is the city mpg is nice and you almost can't tell it's a diesel. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

money_man said:


> An equally optioned Jetta tdi was going to cost me $8k more than my ctd. One nice part of the tdi is the city mpg is nice and you almost can't tell it's a diesel. Sent from the sexy electrician


But can you get a Jetta diesel for less than a Cruze diesel? The vast majority of compact cars sold are at the low end of options list. Civic LXs out sell the other trim levels by a huge, huge margin. I'm sure the lower end of the Cruze line out sells the 2LTs and LTZs by a bunch, from what I've seen on the street. The Cruze diesel is at the upper end of the MSRP chart, right? My point is that the Jetta diesel may be selling well at the low end, but I don't know what the cheapest Jetta diesel is.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

The local VW mega dealer has three mid level trim Jettas discounted to right at $20K. Stickers on them show about $24K.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> 1. VW advertises the living crap out the the Jetta TDI.


This!
We are in Cruze country where VW advertise the TDI but no Cruze Diesel commercials.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

Have they officially announced they're getting rid of the diesel


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

you would think they would at least made a five year run with the diesel, the Buick Veronna would take the engine, or any midsize gm platforms. Just a shame Ive been bitching about having to go to the dealer for simple oil filters and fuel filters and now they will never be mass produced. Better buy a couple timing belts , couple cases of filters. I have 76000 miles on this car and planed on keeping it till it quits. THANKS GM


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

amped24 said:


> Have they officially announced they're getting rid of the diesel


No. At least, nothing that has been posted to support the speculation. There is some press out there indicating GM might commit more to diesels moving forward, but it is from last year.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Can you wait until June 24th to exhale?


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

amped24 said:


> Have they officially announced they're getting rid of the diesel


During the tour, when asked about the CTD our group was told that was the last day of Diesel production.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

So if this is true on dropping the production of the deisel then the car has lost its trade value and we where dupped from GM. Didn't even give it a two year run. At least they could do is offer a special deal on parts that will never hit the market.
The maintance on this car will skyrocket and parts will have to come from overseas after they dry up here


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

During the tour could it of possibly been the last day for 2015 diesel production till the 2016 starts then begins again
Apr car and driver said the diesel would carry over.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Gator said:


> During the tour could it of possibly been the last day for 2015 diesel production till the 2016 starts then begins again
> Apr car and driver said the diesel would carry over.


I think that is possible, they were getting ready to shut down and re-tool for the 2016s
If it is the end of the diesels, then we have collector cars.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Was also told there will be no '16 Diesel model.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Think this would be a bad PR move considering there bringing the diesel Colorado and caynon out and possibly 1/2 ton pickup. I'd be scared to buy one if they won't comitt or advertise and dropped the cruze in less than a two year production.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

Diesel Dan said:


> Was also told there will be no '16 Diesel model.


I seem to recall hearing the same thing from the people that went to Lordstown meet last year though.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I hope we hear some details on the reveal date. Until then it's all speculation.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

If they do discontinue the diesel cruze it'll be the last chevy I ever buy and I'll be kicking myself for not getting the jetta


----------



## maikell77 (Oct 21, 2014)

I really hope the diesel Cruze is not dropped. I have fought the battle of hard to find parts, I won't do it again (2004 GTO, 2005 SAAB 9-3). This has been an amazing car. Other than DIY oil changes being a bit of a pain, it's been the best car I've owned.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

from what I was told by the tour guide the last diesel in a gen 1 body ended june 12th an the last 2015 built will be 15th or 25th of june an then the production after that date will be a 2016 but still a gen1 body but no diesel till the gen 2 which will be I`am guessing a 2017.
my concern is it will be a different diesel than we have now. so if this is true the cruze diesel is not dead.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> from what I was told by the tour guide the last diesel in a gen 1 body ended june 12th an the last 2015 built will be 15th or 25th of june an then the production after that date will be a 2016 but still a gen1 body but no diesel till the gen 2 which will be I`am guessing a 2017.
> my concern is it will be a different diesel than we have now. so if this is true the cruze diesel is not dead.


Just to offer a slight addition to oilburner, D1 current body style production ends this month. D2 new body style will start production this month. Job one on a D2 new body style diesel won't be until calendar year 2017. 

My speculation is that D2 diesel will have the revised 2.0 that has a little more HP and torque and runs quieter and smoother.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...9593-new-opel-2-0-diesel-engine-anounced.html


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Speculation is that D2 diesel will have the revised 2.0 that has a little more HP and torque and runs quieter and smoother.


Like the engine described in the link I posted in post #60 in this thread? 170 hp and 295 lb/ft of torque.

http://gmauthority.com/blog/2015/06...wer-and-efficiency-with-latest-diesel-engine/


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

oilburner said:


> from what I was told by the tour guide the last diesel in a gen 1 body ended june 12th an the last 2015 built will be 15th or 25th of june an then the production after that date will be a 2016 but still a gen1 body but no diesel till the gen 2 which will be I`am guessing a 2017.
> my concern is it will be a different diesel than we have now. so if this is true the cruze diesel is not dead.


Or, could it be that the gen 1 body Cruze to be produced from July until the gen 2 body begins will be the 2016 "Cruze Limited" that is a fleet vehicle using the old body style, and which has been announced as gasoline only, and then they will change over to the 2016 retail Cruze with the gen 2 body, which will continue to offer the Diesel?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

YES... GM an ford have done that in the past ,they could call it a late production 2016. several times I have ordered parts an the parts guy will ask me if its early or later body style for certain years.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Tomko said:


> D2 new body style will start production this month. Job one on a D2 new body style diesel won't be until calendar year 2017.


No, the new body D2 is not being built this month.
2016 models will look just like the current 2015 until the D2 is launched sometime mid year.
How will they differentiate the two? I don't know.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

oilburner said:


> YES... GM an ford have done that in the past ,they could call it a late production 2016. several times I have ordered parts an the parts guy will ask me if its early or later body style for certain years.


My Jeep didn't get a new body style at the middle of the 2003 model year, but they did make several changes. Since mine was built right after the change (December 2002), I have to be very careful about ordering parts. They dropped the ride height a few 8ths of an inch, and changed automatic transmissions, among other things.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I just hope there is simple aftermarket parts such as filters and belts injectors because you can't get these now except the dealer.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Just would be nice if your putting out a model engine that it would use the same filters as other models. Like Harley one oil filter fits all.
My CTD is past any trade value 76000 miles, so yes I'm concerned with keeping simple maintance unless you start stocking high priced dealer parts


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I know if Chevy wanted part of the diesel market then they should of offered the diesel in all there midsize cars and got it out there. VW is not limited to just the jetta. If you was just going to dip your toes in the water and run then you had no intention of competition. Sorry I keep going but I waited for this car for almost a year for the release and now they want to give up on it


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Gator said:


> VW is not limited to just the jetta. If you was just going to dip your toes in the water and run then you had no intention of competition. Sorry I keep going but I waited for this car for almost a year for the release and now they want to give up on it


Wish I'd kept the press release where Chevy said they were going to take it to VW in regards of the Diesel, appears to be just more hot air talk.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> I just hope there is simple aftermarket parts such as filters and belts injectors because you can't get these now except the dealer.


Early on I bought a whole box of oil filters from overseas on Ebay. It was the factory GM part number that is correct for our US Cruzes. I saved a ton of money and will probably never have to buy another oil filter for the life of the car.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep diesel I need to start searching.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> Gator said:
> 
> 
> > VW is not limited to just the jetta. If you was just going to dip your toes in the water and run then you had no intention of competition. Sorry I keep going but I waited for this car for almost a year for the release and now they want to give up on it
> ...


Yep and they think there going to put a diesel in the midsize pickups. I'd be afraid to by one only because of not mass production not because of a bad product. 1970s gave GM cold feet now there toying with us


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jesus man I think you're a little too worried about parts. Just my two cents

we know nothing yet


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes I'm worried about parts. I'm approaching 80000 miles. That means I'll wear out things quicker. I don't now if Diesel will keep his but I plan on running this car well over 500000 miles.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Little devil's advocate here. 
1. How many 1st Generation Cruze diesels have been sold? I estimate about 7,000 by the end of the 2015 model year. That makes it pretty much a niche car. One of the largest Chevy dealers in town is advertising brand new 2014 Cruze diesels for $169/mo. 
2. How many 1st Gen. parts will cross over to the 2nd Gen. Cruze diesel? I guess nearly none. 
3. How many 1st Gen. parts cross reference to non-US made diesel Cruzen? This may impact parts availability down the road. 
4. In the same vein, how many parts does a diesel Cruze share with the gas ones?
5. Don't forget that the 2nd Gen. Cruze has been delayed a full model year to fix quite a few design issues (not necessarily Diesel related), so if it hadn't been delayed, everyone that bought a first Gen US Cruze diesel would only be looking for support for one year's production, not two. Sort of akin to buying first year production of a new model.
6. Pretty sure GM parts for this car will be around for a decade, so unless they start dying by the side of the road in droves, parts should not be an issue in the future. After that, the parts yards will have availability. The major issue to me is electronics. That I would be worried about.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Parts will not be a problem. Most parts are used on the euro version of this engine that has been produced in very large volumes. 

The parts specific to North America were focused on emissions. 

Knowing how GM works, I strongly suspect that these emissions parts were repurposed on the new euro vi emissions compliant version now in production in Europe and coming here in 2017. 

If not, I suspect that the euro vi parts will be backward compatible to our engines. 

This backwards compatibility is something GM has regularly done on other products I've worked on.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Gator said:


> Yes I'm worried about parts. I'm approaching 80000 miles. That means I'll wear out things quicker. I don't now if Diesel will keep his but I plan on running this car well over 500000 miles.


I plan on keeping this one for a very long time and putting a lot of miles on it as well. 



Jim Frye said:


> Little devil's advocate here.
> 1. How many 1st Generation Cruze diesels have been sold? I estimate about 7,000 by the end of the 2015 model year. That makes it pretty much a niche car. One of the largest Chevy dealers in town is advertising brand new 2014 Cruze diesels for $169/mo.
> 2. How many 1st Gen. parts will cross over to the 2nd Gen. Cruze diesel? I guess nearly none.
> 3. How many 1st Gen. parts cross reference to non-US made diesel Cruzen? This may impact parts availability down the road.
> ...


According to hybridcars.com there were 10555 sold through the end of May 2015.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Hate to tell you your problems are just beginning.....from an ex CTD owner.....good luck


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dieselbrnr said:


> Hate to tell you your problems are just beginning.....from an ex CTD owner.....good luck


I don't know. I've been super happy with the 122K miles so far. The car has far exceeded even my most optimistic expectations.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm like you Diesel , other than a EGR valve going out that should of been under warranty and wasn't I'm happy as **** with this car. Just don't like there's a possibility it could go away.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

dieselbrnr said:


> Hate to tell you your problems are just beginning.....from an ex CTD owner.....good luck


Hey dieselbrnr - how's the little woman's jeep latitude working out?


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Tomco, thanks for asking. so far things are good but as with anything time will tell the truth on reliability. As with anything or any brand of vehicle today it seems. will pop in once and a while as I still like to read how people are doing with their CTD,s


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Knowing how a delete is now possible with this car I like the idea of finding a nice example of one in 5-8 years down the road from down south with emissions issues that I can get for a song and make into a project car. Now that is a car I'd want to do a full delete with bigger injectors, turbo...the works. And just drive in the summer...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nope, or you would see more of these for it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Like this?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Or this?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, I have seen both of those commercials previously awhile ago and they both are like watching paint dry, in my opinion. They don't particularly make me want to run out and buy a Cruze diesel. And besides, they played those commercials for a few months when the car first came out and I can't even recall the last time I've actually seen a Cruze diesel commercial on TV.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It's amazing to me that they are selling as many as they do with no advertising, and it's a $26K+ Cruze to boot.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

$27,500 here 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------

